# Uber jailbreak Detection bypass iOS 14.3



## Andrewshenouda (Aug 4, 2021)

I’m on iOS 14.3 on the 12 Pro Max and I am trying to downgrade my Uber driver app to version 3.136.3 so that I can move onto my next step in bypassing detection. I tried App Store ++ and it always times out in me when I press upgrade/downgrade and I tried downgrading manually but in order to do that I need the build number for version 3.136.3. Does anyone know what it is or can help me find it because I couldn’t find it online anywhere.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

have no clue what you're talking about....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

guano said:


> have no clue what you're talking about....


Probably GPS spoofing among other things.

Drivers should be aware that ultimately, GPS spoofing, multiple accounts, etc are cheating other drivers, not Uber.

I don't take kindly to anyone trying to take money out of my pockets.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Agree +100%


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree too, unless you have some other reason to jailbreak more then likely your just doing something illegal. I used to jailbreak years ago to use my phone on a different carrier, then they unlocked the iPhones. I kept jailbreaking for more features but they hired all the good jail breakers and intergrated a lot of the features so after a while I no longer needed to jail break. My best advise is to upgrade to the latest iOS and forget whatever scheme your trying to do, Uber will figure it out and ban your account eventually


----------

